# FFXIV Stopped Working Error - Unstickied 10/14/2016



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Ok so here is the deal currently it seems that everyone on every forum I've checked is having this problem. Part of it seems to be that ATI and Nvidia's drivers are not working properly with this game, which these companies are currently working on. I'm sure Square Enix is currently working to get this issue resolved. I will post any driver updates for both ATI and Nvidia and any hotfixes that are released to fix this problem.


----------



## Aetheris (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm about to murder someone. I updated my computer to play this game and I've just lost my 10th levequest due to this error. Just checked for driver updates on the nVidia site and there is nothing.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

I will try to keep everyone posted when I receive any and all information on this error, don't worry you are one in thousands, if not more, who are experiencing this problem.


----------



## Aetheris (Sep 29, 2010)

For the people getting this error check your configuration settings. I think there might be a problem with the hardware mouse cursor feature. That is the only difference between my wife's computer and settings and mine. She has never had the error happen to her. If more people could test and confirm this is the resolution that would be awesome.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Thus far neither Nvidia or ATI has released official patches or hotfixes for this issue, but when they do I will post the links for this problem.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

For what it's worth:


> The following will prevent the FINAL FANTASY XIV client from being installed properly on your computer:
> - Please ensure there are at least 15 GB of free space on the drive designated in the installation path, and at least 6 GB of free space on the drive containing your My Documents folder.
> - The hard drive containing the My Documents folder is formatted in FAT32.
> - You have less than 1GB available on the drive containing the temporary folder.


and



> If you are having trouble running the game even though you meet the minimum system requirements, please try the following:
> 
> 1. Start the game in Window mode
> Start Menu > All Programs > SQUARE ENIX > FINAL FANTASY XIV > FINAL FANTASY XIV Config
> ...


----------



## Aetheris (Sep 29, 2010)

My problem has completely resolved since turning off the hardware mouse and the depth of field option in the configuration. The game runs fine on any setting level as long as those two things are turned off. Goodbye error. Hello game! (Three days of testing have shown that it has completely cleared up the issue.)

fyi I'm running
win7 professional
3.2ghz i5
nvidia gtx 460
8gigs of ram
1 tb hdd


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Except that you have a Nvidia GPU... everyone here has an ATI.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Here is the deal neither ATI or Nvidia want to confront this problem, I have seen no driver updates or hotfixes release by either company yet. So just hang in there and me or another Team member will post any and all finding on this problem.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Square Enix seems to be oblivious to the problem.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

Just got a tweet by evga, nvida drivers 260.89 released, But I dont see it on the nvidia site yet


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Then we just have to wait for AMD to respond.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

as far as I can tell looks like they are beta drivers
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=623075


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Nvidia released their new drivers see if they fix the problem and let me know, still I have heard nothing from ATI.

http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

New ATI Drivers are out see if these help guys.

http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/downloads.aspx


----------



## Uberion (Oct 26, 2010)

lolz, then stop playing the geeky game 

This is not an nVidia/ATi Problem, this will be a code error or DLL game error. For both manufacturers to report the problem identifies this. 

what engine is powering FF is it the same engine as used for just cause 2? If so it is clearly a FF Code/DLL error.

Also have you tried accessing its config file and messed with the settings to see if they have any effect. You might nuke the one causing the issue. 

I had the FPS drop on my ATi's with NFS Pro Street, which was due to PhysX, according to forums anyway. I modified my config file and everything was o.k.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

This thread is just for the people currently having an issue with the game not loading because of graphical errors, I don't know for sure because I've never played any FF games. I believe the new drivers have the hotfixes in them for the game to properly work now. This was only made because there were about 10 or more threads about the same issue.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I kinda have to agree with Uberion somewhat. Square-Enix SUCKS at PC games. I love the FF series but when it comes to developing for the PC they really REALLY don't know what they're doing. It shouldn't have to fall on manufacturers to fix the problems of someone else, especially when they make their code available.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

I have to disagree with ebackhus - FF7 and 8 were fine on the PC (which Eidos developed) and FF11 was good too.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

FFVII wouldn't run on nVidia cards, FF8 had texture issues. FFX just ran poorly no matter what hardware you had.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

hmm well perhaps you are right, still unless they get their act together it wont fix any problems.


----------



## nikoflame (Oct 29, 2010)

is it working yet? QQ

I still get the same message when i press play.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Did you update the drivers yet?


----------



## Zibit_Chris (Apr 9, 2011)

you'll be waiting a long time, the consensus from the other forums.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Zibit_Chris said:


> you'll be waiting a long time, the consensus from the other forums.


probably so. Square Enix botched the game from the start, I doubt they will keep up with patches.


----------

